
How to win at Monopoly and piss off your friends - iamchmod
http://kottke.org/16/02/how-to-win-at-monopoly-and-piss-off-your-friends
======
bitJericho
Might as well just link to the source:
[http://imgur.com/topic/The_More_You_Know/vX3zm](http://imgur.com/topic/The_More_You_Know/vX3zm)

since this kottke post is like one sentence long and then quotes the source.

------
userbinator
I guess the game gets more interesting if everyone uses that strategy.

~~~
andrewclunn
When that happens the railroads become amazing, and the utilities are finally
not worthless. Though if you play with the 500 free parking space options,
then the bank will run out of money.

~~~
TrevorJ
When my sister and I played as kids we had the bank start issuing checks. We
stumbled on the modern federal reserve policy as 8 year olds without realizing
it I guess.

------
ams6110
I liked monopoly when I was 10. Now I'd rather do almost anything else. It's
excruciatingly boring and slow paced for the adult me.

~~~
TrevorJ
Interestingly enough, if you play by the real, actual stated rules of the game
it goes much much faster.

~~~
bitJericho
One of the worst house rules is using free parking as a lotto. It
excruciatingly overextends the game.

------
woodruffw
I've been employing this strategy on my family for a decade. They keep coming
back.

